

Time cloak created - paulitex
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SCI_INVISIBLE_TIME

======
paulitex
"Still, there are practical applications, Gaeta and Fridman said. This is a
way of adding a packet of information to high-speed data unseen without
interrupting the flow of information. But that may not be a good thing if used
for computer viruses, Fridman conceded."

Anyone have any idea what they're talking about here? How would that be
possible? What exactly do they mean?

